# Can I substitute real butter?



## kathie (Jul 31, 2007)

Hi! got a cookie recipe that asks for a cup of butter-flavored spread (vegetable oil spread). Was wondering if I could substitute a cup of real butter or use butter-flavored Crisco?? Thanks much.:lips:


----------



## z~bestus (Dec 13, 2005)

KATHIE:
Good afternoon. Kathie you can subst. butter for the Crisco shortining but not cup for cup. Because butter has approx. 17% to 19% water in it. Crisco doesn't contain water. Soooo, you must make a arithmetic adjustment. You then must eliminate a portion of the liquids in your recipe as well to account for this liquid. Also Kathie, I might add that your cookie will spread a little more than otherwise in the baking pan due to the fat in the butter.
If you wish to go that route post back & I will do the math for you. Post the recipe as well as the directions.
Good luck & enjoy the rest of the day young lady.

Z~BESTUS:chef:


----------



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

Believe it or not, your cookies made with butter will have a different taste AND texture from your butter-flavoured spread/shortening. Butter has up to 20% mass of water and the milk solids burn at a lower temperature than shortening. It will result in a crispier and (IMO) more fragrant cookie. I suggest that if you want it to taste and look closest to the original recipe you use butter-flavoured crisco (although I prefer to use plain shortening than flavoured ones), but butter won't ruin them, most likely.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Thanks for bringing this up, Kathie, because I have a related question. How would I adjust this rugelach dough recipe if I want to use butter instead of margarine?

4 cups AP flour
2 cups sour cream
1 pound stick margarine

The dough recipe is chilled thoroughly, then rolled into a rectangle (or circle) and spread with jam, sugar, cinnamon, nuts and raisins. The dough is then rolled up in logs (or the circles cut in wedges, then rolled into crescents) then baked at 350 degrees F for 30-35 minutes.


----------



## kathie (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks to all who answered, but I think I really phrased my question wrong. The recipe calls for butter-flavored spread/vegetable oil spread. I have Country Crock as well as another "oil spread" and I was wondering which one mostly closely matches - the Country Crock, I Think It's Butter or Crisco butter flavored stick. Thanks again to all.


----------

